# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  بالاخره نظام جدید یا قدیم؟

## افق

*سلام دوستان من کنکور 96 رتبه ام شد 8 هزار منطقه 3 رفتم یه رشته کاردانی و بهمن امسال فارغ التحصیل میشم
حالا برا کنکور سردرگمم که نظام جدید بخونم یا قدیم؟
میدونم خیلی از مشاورا میگن قدیم بهتره ولی من حس جالبی سبت به قدیم ندارم از طرفی میترسم جدید هم برام تازگی داشته باشه و نتونم برسم 
اما قدیم رو لاقل یه بار خوندم مخصوصا مباحث پایه رو مسلط تر هم هستم 
هرکی هچی میدونه بگه لطفا*

----------


## Sina98

سلام..
اکثر مشاورین و معلمین مطرح کنکور نظام جدید رو پیشنهاد میکنند. و اینکه چون شما قراره بعد از تقریبا 3 سال در کنکور شرکت کنی بهتره که دروس نظام جدید رو برای کنکور 99 بخونی

----------


## SARA_J

بازشروع شد :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## aa79

اونو برید که وسط سال هی فکرتون این نباشه که چرا اونو نرفتم.یکیو برید که درگیری ذهنی براتون نداشته باشه

----------


## افق

> بازشروع شد



خخخخخ

----------


## افق

> اونو برید که وسط سال هی فکرتون این نباشه که چرا اونو نرفتم.یکیو برید که درگیری ذهنی براتون نداشته باشه


دقیقا به خاطر همین فکرم درگیره

----------


## افق

> سلام..
> اکثر مشاورین و معلمین مطرح کنکور نظام جدید رو پیشنهاد میکنند. و اینکه چون شما قراره بعد از تقریبا 3 سال در کنکور شرکت کنی بهتره که دروس نظام جدید رو برای کنکور 99 بخونی


قابل تامله

----------


## aa79

> دقیقا به خاطر همین فکرم درگیره


تقریبا شرایط برابری برای شما وجود داره فکر میکنم 
کلا باید تو کنکور چیزیو انتخاب کنی که برات درگیری ذهنی نداشته باشه 
یه مثال ساده درباره خودم:برای کنکور سال ۹۸ دینی رو سفیر خرد انتخاب کردم.خیلی خیلی راضی بودم ازش.با این که من‌تا کنکور بیش از ۱ ماه و نیم دینی رو لاشو وا نکردم و انتظار زیر ۵۰ داشتم،زدم 78/7.ولی توی تمام طول سال ذهنم درگیر بود که نکنه گاج کامل تر باشه و همش به گاج هم سرک میکشیدم.با این که ازش کاملاً راضی بودم و به نظرم مفهومی‌تر از گاجه،ولی تصمیم گرفتم امسال با نقره ای برم جلو.چون‌میخوام ذهنم درگیر نباشه و در مجموع بخوام برایند بگیرم،با توجه به مشغله ذهنیم،انتخاب گاج برام سود بیشتری داره و با آرامش میرم جلو
شما هم‌اگه مثلا میخواین با نظام جدید شروع کنید و همش ذهنتون درگیره که اگه برم جدید بهتره،پس برید جدید.و اگه برعکسش بود،همون قدیمو بدید

----------


## nani87

شیر یا خط بنداز... :Yahoo (4): 
والا فک میکنم همون قدیم برای شما بهتره---طبق فرمایش خودتون حس رو میشه یکاریش کرد مساعد بشه؛ولی اگه شما از قول خودتون مطلب تازگی داشته باشه و نرسید رو نمیشه کاریش کرد..بصرف اینه قدیم یکجوریه نرید سمت چیزی که شناختتون نسبت بهش تکمیل نیست. 
فکر کنید؛سبک سنگین کنید؛اگر هردو کفه یکی بود ازلحاظ مالی مساله رو بسنج،اگه اونم اوکی بود بنظرم واقعا شیر یا خط بنداز: دی

----------


## zaaaahra

نگا الان تا اخر تابستون بشین یه دور طوطی وار کتباشونو بخون پی دی افش هست رایگان تو سایتا خودت میبینی همون کتابا خودمونه به بیان دیگه بعضی از مباحث حذف شده یه کوچولو بعضی شاید اضاف شده باشه .ولی خب اینکه میگن اسون تر شده راست میگن اما کسی که قدیمو بلده جدیدم حتما بلده خودت جواب سوالتو پیدا کن منتظر نشین بقیه بگن کدوم نظام بهتره

----------


## meysam98

انجمن رو خاییدین با این موضوع  :Yahoo (31): 
 صد تا تایپک موجوده هر وقت اونا رو مطالعه کردی و به نتیجه نرسیدین بعد بیایین تایپک بزنین.

----------


## Amir Ho30n

یاد پارسال افتادم که بچه ها درگیر تاثیر قطعی یا مثبت معدل شدن یه سری از این معلم هااز این وضع برای خودشون استفاده کردن و محبوب شدن در نهایت هم کتاباشون رو فروختن
حالا هم بحث تغییر نظام پیش اومده
سال دیگه چی باشه خدا میدونه
فکر کنم سال دیگه اتشفشان فعال بشه یه سری ها سهمیه بگیرن
کسی که میخواست نظام قدیم بخونه از روزی که این بحث شروع شد میتونست مباحث غیر مشترک رو تا الان یا حداکثر اول مهر بخونه

----------


## anis79

چرا سازمان سنجش تصمیم گرفته فارغ التحصیلان نظام قدیم حق انتخاب برای نظام آموزشی کنکورشان داشته باشند؟

این امر به دلیل درخواست مکرر داوطلبان کنکور اتفاق افتاده است که عمده دلایل درخواست کنندگان به شرح زیر است:
1.اکثر منابع نظام قدیم تجدید چاپ نمی شوند و حتی در کنکور 98به سختی پیدا می شدند
2. برای کتاب های نظام قدیم دیگر کلاس های تقویتی و... مناسب وجود ندارد.

3.مطالب منابع کنکور نظام جدید به روزتر است و بسیاری از مطالب غیر ضروری در دبیرستان مخصوصا در رشته ی تجربی حذف شده است. به عنوان مثال در رشته ی تجربی در درس ریاضیات در نظام جدید انتگرال وجود ندارد و... یا در زیست شناسی مسائل ژنتیک تا حد زیادی حذف شده اند و ژنتیک بسیار ساده تر شده یا اشکال کتاب زیست به روز شده اند.
4.در کنکور 98 سطح سؤالات نظام قدیم سخت تر از نظام جدید طرح شده بود و در سرفصلهای مشترک از منابع نظام جدید برای نظام قدیمی ها استفاده شده بود. به عنوان مثال بعضی از سؤالات درس ریاضی به طور مشخص از ریاضیات نظام جدید و تمرینات کتابهای درسی آن ها بود.

5.به دلیل طراحی مکرر سوالات از منابع نظام قدیم در کنکور های گذشته تا98 برای آنکه طراح بتواند اختلاف سطح بین داوطلبان ایجاد کند، ناچار است سوالات پیچیده و معماگونه مطرح کند ولی در نظام جدید به دلیل به روز و تازه بودن منابع، احتیاجی به این کار نیست! 

6.عمده مشکل داوطلبان پشت کنکوری این است که، کتابهایی را که شاید سالهای متوالی آنها را برای کنکور استفاده کرده اند، مجددا باید استفاده کنند همین بعضا موجب خستگی آن ها می شود و اگر یادگیری ناقص انجام شده باشد مجددا تداعی آن یادگیری صورت می گیرد، از جهتی چون بعضا تصور میکنند که مطالب را تقریبا مسلط هستند، از صفر شروع نمیکنند و می خواهند مطالعه صرفا تکمیل مطالعه ی سال های قبل باشد! این امر موجب افت شدید میزان مطالعه می شود و چنین تفکری طبق تجربه در بهترین حالت رتبه ای همسان با سال قبل را خواهد داشت. لذا به دلیل فاصله گرفتن از دوران دبیرستان و وجود ضعف های جدی در آموخته ها و روش ها، که منجر به عدم کسب نتایج مطلوب در سال های قبل شده است لازم است داوطلب مانند یک دانش آموز تازه نفس و حتی بیشتر از او وقت و انرژی بگذارد. وجود منابع جدید برای مطالعه می تواند یک عامل مثبت در جهت موفقیت داوطلب محسوب شود، و شرکت در کنکور نظام جدید بهترین فرصت برای تحقق این امر است. 

7. برآوردها حاکی از آن است که در سال 99 هم مانند 98 تمایل وزارت علوم عملا بر آن باشد که اولویت ورود به دانشگاه داوطلب مسلط به منابع نظام جدید باشد و این امر در طراحی سوالات کنکور 99خود را نشان خواهد داد.

این متن رو من ننوشتم ولی خوب گفته :Yahoo (50):

----------


## sara_7886

بسه یکیش رو انتخاب کنین پاش وایستین و بخونین 
الان این دغدغه میشه بعد به مرور غرق در حواشی میشین 
یکماه مونده ب کنکور 
میگین چجوری این همه زمان رفت من ک کاری نکردم

----------


## anis79

> 1. هیچ نظام قدیمی مشکل منبع نداره. با یه جستجوی ساده در شیپور و دیوار، میشه مجموعه ی کامل کنکور تجربی با یک پنجم قیمت تهیه کرد.
> 2. ما گشتیم، وجود داشت.
> 3. انتگرال کنکور تجربی، زنگ تفریح بود. یعنی یه مساحت مستطیل و مربع حساب کردن انقدر گریه زاری داره؟ همون قدر که ژنتیک جدید سبک شده، سوال قدیم هم ساده شده. فکر نکنم کسی باشه که برای سه رشته ی برتر خودشو آماده کرده باشه و امسال، سه مساله ی ژنتیک قدیم رو حل نکرده باشه.
> 4. واسه 99 کتاب درسی ریاضی و فیزیک نظام جدید رو بخون تا دیگه با دیدن تمرین های کتاب شگفت زده نشی.
> 5. اینم مزخرفی بیش نیست! هنوز از مادر زاده نشده کسی که بتونه کارای سنجش رو پیش بینی کنه.
> 6. اینم که به قول معروف "خنده آمد خلق را"  مگه زن و شوهرن که واسه هم تکراری بشن؟ یه جور میگن انگار در نظام جدید، نوه ی نیوتن اومده قانون چهارم نیوتن رو معرفی کرده و تو ریاضی نبیره ی نیوتن اومده یک حساب جدید به دیفرانسیل و انتگرال اضافه کرده به اسم حساب یاتاقان و الان از "حسابان" شده حسابین" دیگه در ادبیات نی حریف هر که از یاری برید نیست! و ... همه ی مطالب همونه فقط با یه لفافه ی جدید. اگر قرار باشه تکراری بشه همین کتابا هم بعد از یه ماه تکراری میشن. اینا بهانه ای بیش نیست.
> 7. اینم از اون دسته "برآورد"هایی است که "ننه جون" حجت الاسلام کروبی در مورد تورم در سال 1388 انجام می داد!


1. منظور از مشکل در تهییه منبع خرید دست دوم نبوده !
2. برخی اساتید کلاس نظام قدیم برگزار نمیکنن !
3. زیست 78 زدم به شخصه ولی تمام سوالات ژنتیکو نزدم !!!!
4. من که 99 نمیمونم پیشنهادتون برای بچهایی نظام قدیم در دروس ریاضی فیزیک خوبه میتونه کاربردی باشه 
5. مشخصه که تنوع سوالا نظام قدیم بیشتره اینو همه میدونن سخت مفهومی سخت محاسباتی
6. کسی که دوسال کتابایی رو خونده و نتیجه نگرفته ممکنه براش سخت باشه باز همونا رو بخونه و ممکنه با همون روشا بعضا همون رتبه یا رتبه بدتری بیاری این که جز بدیهیاته  
7.

در انتها اون متن رو من ننوشتم ولی تحلیلش خوب بود

----------


## Insidee

دوستان عزیز نظام جدید مباحثش نصف نظام قدیمه و هر ادم عاقلی باید نظام جدید امتحان بده و وقت رو بیهوده هدر نده 
به حرف این نظام جدیدا گوش ندین که میگن شما نظام قدیم امتحان بدین ..............................................

----------


## meysam98

> 1. هیچ نظام قدیمی مشکل منبع نداره. با یه جستجوی ساده در شیپور و دیوار، میشه مجموعه ی کامل کنکور تجربی با یک پنجم قیمت تهیه کرد.
> 2. ما گشتیم، وجود داشت.
> 3. انتگرال کنکور تجربی، زنگ تفریح بود. یعنی یه مساحت مستطیل و مربع حساب کردن انقدر گریه زاری داره؟ همون قدر که ژنتیک جدید سبک شده، سوال قدیم هم ساده شده. فکر نکنم کسی باشه که برای سه رشته ی برتر خودشو آماده کرده باشه و امسال، سه مساله ی ژنتیک قدیم رو حل نکرده باشه.
> 4. واسه 99 کتاب درسی ریاضی و فیزیک نظام جدید رو بخون تا دیگه با دیدن تمرین های کتاب شگفت زده نشی.
> 5. اینم مزخرفی بیش نیست! هنوز از مادر زاده نشده کسی که بتونه کارای سنجش رو پیش بینی کنه.
> 6. اینم که به قول معروف "خنده آمد خلق را"  مگه زن و شوهرن که واسه هم تکراری بشن؟ یه جور میگن انگار در نظام جدید، نوه ی نیوتن اومده قانون چهارم نیوتن رو معرفی کرده و تو ریاضی نبیره ی نیوتن اومده یک حساب جدید به دیفرانسیل و انتگرال اضافه کرده به اسم حساب یاتاقان و الان از "حسابان" شده حسابین" دیگه در ادبیات نی حریف هر که از یاری برید نیست! و ... همه ی مطالب همونه فقط با یه لفافه ی جدید. اگر قرار باشه تکراری بشه همین کتابا هم بعد از یه ماه تکراری میشن. اینا بهانه ای بیش نیست.
> 7. اینم از اون دسته "برآورد"هایی است که "ننه جون" حجت الاسلام کروبی در مورد تورم در سال 1388 انجام می داد!



دوست عزیز وقتی روی مطالب تسلط ندارید و رتبه مناسبی در کنکور نیاوردید نمیتونید در مورد مسائل فنی کنکور اظهار فضل کنید.

با احترام

----------


## Mysterious

*تاثیر معدلو دریابیم دیگه قدیم و جدید گذشت*

----------


## افق

> بسه یکیش رو انتخاب کنین پاش وایستین و بخونین 
> الان این دغدغه میشه بعد به مرور غرق در حواشی میشین 
> یکماه مونده ب کنکور 
> میگین چجوری این همه زمان رفت من ک کاری نکردم



آره والا

----------


## افق

> *تاثیر معدلو دریابیم دیگه قدیم و جدید گذشت*


تاثیر معدل چیه باز؟؟؟

----------


## افق

> دوست عزیز وقتی روی مطالب تسلط ندارید و رتبه مناسبی در کنکور نیاوردید نمیتونید در مورد مسائل فنی کنکور اظهار فضل کنید.
> 
> با احترام


مگه چند شده؟

----------


## seven

> *سلام دوستان من کنکور 96 رتبه ام شد 8 هزار منطقه 3 رفتم یه رشته کاردانی و بهمن امسال فارغ التحصیل میشم
> حالا برا کنکور سردرگمم که نظام جدید بخونم یا قدیم؟
> میدونم خیلی از مشاورا میگن قدیم بهتره ولی من حس جالبی سبت به قدیم ندارم از طرفی میترسم جدید هم برام تازگی داشته باشه و نتونم برسم 
> اما قدیم رو لاقل یه بار خوندم مخصوصا مباحث پایه رو مسلط تر هم هستم 
> هرکی هچی میدونه بگه لطفا*


سلام
این بحث خیلی انجام شده با قدرت تصمیم بگیرید سعی نکنید خیلی دنبال نظر این و اون باشید یکم که منطقی فک کنید متوجه میشید با توجه به شرایطتتون کدوم بدردتون میخوره
من اگه جای شما بودم چون ی مدت از کنکور دور بودم نظام جدیدو انتخاب میکردم البتههه اون حس قلبیع خیلی مهمه اینکه نسبت به کدوم حس بهتری دارید درس خوندنی که همش بخای به مسیر اونطرفی فک کنی چندان قشنگ نمیشه پس سعی کنید خووودتون تصمیم بگیرید(البته نه صرفن احساسی)

----------


## Fateme.aag

من خودم امسال دیپلمم رو از نظام جدید گرفتم . پیشنهاد من اینه که نظام جدید رو بخونی چون واقعا خیلی از مطالب حذف شده . مثلا تو ریاضی اسون ترین فصل شده توابع مخروطی چون فقط درباره دایره و بیضی میخونید و هذلولی حذف شده . انتگرال نداریم . توی دنباله ها کران و.. نداریم ووو.. 
سه تا کتاب عربی داریم اندازه ی مجله . زبان فارسی و تاریخ ادبیات حذف شده . هیچ مساله ای تو زیست حل نمی کنیم.  فقط مفاهیم . که خود مفاهیم هم نصف شدن . کتاب های زبانمان از عربیمون هم کوچیک تر . با لغات خیلی آسون و پیش پا افتاده . فقط یه دونه کتاب زمین شناسی داریم با قطر نصف مال سال سوم نظام قدیم و...
به نظرم واقعا منطقه که چشمتان رو روی خونده های قبلی تون و قیمت کتاب ها ببندید و نظام جدید بخونی . واقعا خیلی آسون تره . واقعا امسال دوتایی که نظام قدیم بودن و با ما امتحان دادن در ایشون خیلی ظلم شد چون هم سوالاشون سخت تر بود هم حجم مطالب که خوندن بیشتر.
ضمنا هنوز طراحی کنکور اون قدر تو طرح سوال واسه نظام جدید مهارت پیدا نکرده آن،  بنابراین سال ۹۹ هم کنکور آسونی برای نظام جدید خواهیم داشت هر چند سخت تر از ۹۸ 
با آرزوی موفقیت

----------


## Insidee

> تاثیر معدل چیه باز؟؟؟


تاثیر مثبته نمیدونم فاز اینا چیه دیگه .

----------


## Insidee

دوستان عزیز این صدباره که میگم به حرف این نظام جدیدا گوش نکنید 
حتما حتما حتما نظام جدید امتحان بدید 
نظام جدید خیلی مباحثش کمتره وساده هم هست کنکور امسال گویای همه چیز است 
بازم میگم فریب این نظام جدیدا رو نخورید برید دوباره قدیم امتحان بدید که خودتون ضرر میکنید

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط افق


سلام دوستان من کنکور 96 رتبه ام شد 8 هزار منطقه 3 رفتم یه رشته کاردانی و بهمن امسال فارغ التحصیل میشم
حالا برا کنکور سردرگمم که نظام جدید بخونم یا قدیم؟
میدونم خیلی از مشاورا میگن قدیم بهتره ولی من حس جالبی سبت به قدیم ندارم از طرفی میترسم جدید هم برام تازگی داشته باشه و نتونم برسم 
اما قدیم رو لاقل یه بار خوندم مخصوصا مباحث پایه رو مسلط تر هم هستم 
هرکی هچی میدونه بگه لطفا


بستگی به خودت داره اگه به نظام قدیم مسلطی بهتره همون قدیم رو امتحان بدی 
***البته نباید مشکل نظام وظیفه داشته باشی **اون قانونی  که خوندن مقطع تکراری رو مفافیت باید صادر شه رو هنوز نظام وظیفه تائید نکرده  اول از نظام وظیفه قضیه سر بازی ات را برسی کن*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Insidee


تاثیر مثبته نمیدونم فاز اینا چیه دیگه .


سازمان سنجش میگه قطعیه-_- 
اطلاعیه اش هنوزم فکر کنم باشه از خودم نمیگم که*

----------


## Insidee

> *
> 
> سازمان سنجش میگه قطعیه-_- 
> اطلاعیه اش هنوزم فکر کنم باشه از خودم نمیگم که*


نه مثبته اطلاعیه قبلی رو نگاه کردم گفته برای ازمون 1398و بعد از ان یعنی 99مثبته دیگه

----------


## WickedSick

اینو اون طرفم گذاشتم. مطالعش کنین بی زحمت..فک کنم جوابتونو میگیرین.

نظام #جدید نظام #قدیم #پشت کنکوری #تحلیل


چند وقت پیش یه پست گذاشتم در مورد انتخاب بین نظام #قدیم و #جدید. همونجور که اطلاع دارید, سال 99 کنکور انتخابیه. یعنی یه فردی که نظام قدیمه هم میتونه کنکور نظام جدید بده و هم نظام قدیم.
اما خیلیا براشون سوال بود کدوم از اینا بهتره؟ 
الان سعی میکنم جامع تر واستون توضیح بدم که بهتر انتخاب کنین. تمام #فاکتور ها و موارد رو براتون دونه دونه شرح میدم, و آخرشم یه رفع ابهام کلی میکنم.


ببینین شما برای انتخاب بین نظام ها چندین فاکتور رو باید دخالت بدید.

⬅1) منابع: منابع برای نظام قدیم, سخت پیدا میشن چون تولید نمیشن دیگه. از طرفی منابع نظام جدید هم برخلاف نظام قدیم, تضمین شده نیستن.
به هر حال اولین سالیه که کنکور برگذار میشه برای نظام جدید ها, پس منابع اونا به اندازه نظام قدیم تضمین شده نیستند.

⬅2) آشنایی با مطالب: شما اگر که نظام قدیم هستید, روی مطالب نظام جدید اشراف چندان زیادی نخواهید داشت. برخی درس ها مشترکن ولی برخی مثل زیست تفاوت نسبتا زیادی دارن. حالا این شمایید که این فاکتور رو هم باید لحاظ کنین. آیا واقعا میتونین با این تفاوتهای جزئی یا کلی بسازید, یا نمیتونید.

⬅3) دشواری مطالب: در کل نظام جدید, در بعضی دروس ساده تر و در برخی دروس سخت تر هست. مثلا درسی مثل شیمی, حفظیات به مراتب بیشتری داره توی نظام جدید, نسبت به نظام قدیم. از طرفی دیگه زیست شاید برخی مطالب رو نداشته باشه, ولی سختی های خاص خودش رو هم برای درس و هم بابت کلمات جدید و ناآشناش برای نظام قدیما داره.

✅در نهایت, تصمیم با خودتونه. باید همه فاکتور هارو دخالت بدید و تصمیم نهاییتون رو بگیرید. 
از طرفی منابع قدیم بهتر نمیشن ولی از طرفی اگر که اونایی که بنده ذکر کردم رو استفاده کنین, تضمین بیشتری دارند نسبت به منابع جدید که فقط توی یک بار کنکور استفاده شدند.

✅توصیه من در کل برای یه نظام قدیم, اینه که اگر که یک پایه و یه دید کلی حتی به اندازه 10 درصد اشراف روی مطالب نظام قدیم داره, همون نظام قدیم رو انتخاب کنه. اگر که واقعا صفر هستش و کاملا نا آشناس, نظام جدید احتمالا گزینه بهتری هست.

حرف آخر هم, پایان دادن به یه شایعه در مورد کنکور امساله.
نکته اول رو ذکر کنم, که خیلی از دوستان میگفت چون که اکثر رتبه برتر ها اکثرا نظام جدید بودن, پس در حق نظام قدیم ها ظلم شده!
در حالی که توجه کنین, "هر ساله اکثر رتبه های برتر از افرادی هستش که سال اول کنکورشون هست. و نه افرادی که پشت کنکور موندن"
پس این یه مسئله کاملا طبیعیه.
مورد دوم سختی سوالاته که خیلی ها میگفتن نظام جدید ساده تر بوده نسبت به قدیم.
اولا اینکه هر ساده تر بودنی منفعت نداره! نمونه اش کنکور 96.
میدونین که کنکور استاندارد سازی میشه و استانداردای خودشو داره. سوال سخت داره متوسط داره ساده هم داره. از همه رِنجی داره.
از طرفی هم میدونین که ملاک تفکیک, توی هر رنج, سوالات اون رنج هستن. مثلا فرق بین رتبه 100 و رتبه 2000 همین دسته سوالات سخت هستن.

خب..حالا میتونم بهتر واستون توضیح بدم.
یه کنکور مثل کنکور 97 رو در نظر بگیریم که کنکور خوبی بود.
به این شکله:
40 درصد سوالات ساده 40 درصد سوالات متوسط 20 درصد سوالات سخت.

الان رنج رتبه مثلا 10 تا 5 هزار, سوالات ساده رو جواب میدن. رنج رتبه 5 تا 2 هزار سوالات متوسط. و رنج زیر 2000 سوالات سخت.
در واقع ملاک تفکیک این سه دامنه رتبه, جواب دادن یا ندادن این دسته سوالاته.
حالا امسال به اشتباه سنجش میاد سوالات متوسط **رو به تعداد کمتری طرح میکنه و بیشتر طیف سوالا به سمت "ساده" میرن.
خب, چه اتفاقی میفته؟ آ تفکیک بندی و فیلترینگ بین گروه دانش آموزای ضعیف و متوسط کاملا به هم میریزه و ضعیف عمل میکنه. عین یه 3 تا قیف که اول 3 تا اندازه متفاوت دارن. ولی بعد یه مدت فقط آخری متفاوته و اون دوتا عملا یکی هستن. پس اون دوتا قیف عین هم فیلتر میکنن!

و اینجوره که دو دسته متوسط و ضعیف با هم قاطی میشن. درصدای نجومی ولی رتبه های بسیار عجیب.

در حالی که رتبه های قوی وضعشون نسبتا خوبه. درصدا با رتبه میخونن.

----------

